# 120 lbs of bellies



## rexster314 (Oct 26, 2014)

In the fridge. Cure applied and waiting 7 days. Towels are down to catch any errant juice that may escape from the ziplocs













bacon%20in%20the%20frige.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## b-one (Oct 26, 2014)

If the fridge is missing when you get up I wasn't there;).


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 3, 2014)

mine is not 120lbs but it is 40lbs and it is waiting in what I call my deep cooler (Keg Refer @ 34.7 degrees) in vac sac bags. can't wait for this adventure.

Tom


----------



## chilefarmer (Nov 3, 2014)

Going to make lots of bacon, watching for progress &  photos. CF


----------



## rexster314 (Nov 3, 2014)

Finished slicing up the bacon today. Here's one during slicing and the fridge loaded. 4 packages are gone, people already picked them up













_DSC6412.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Oct 18, 2014


















2014-11-03 19.34.15.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Nov 3, 2014


----------



## butcherfamily (Nov 9, 2014)

"If you are gonna be a bear, be a GRIZZLY!"

Some of that belly looks very meaty and lean! Excellent when smoked!


----------

